# Remove nicotine yellowing from computer front panel



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

How can I remove the nicotine yellowing on my computer's front panel?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

If you mean the case front panel then a mild solution of warm water,vinegar and soap.I made a mixture of vinegar,ammonia,and water that I use for every day cleaning.If you mean the display screen,then no ammonia or vinegar,just a soft cloth with a little soap but not soaking wet.You don't want to scrub the finish off your screen.Unless you have a CRT screen which is glass and then just use a glass cleaner if you don't have your own cleaner.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Check out your local automobile parts store. They will probably have several different cleaners for plastic dashboards. Since many people smoke in their cars, some of the cleaners may claim to remove long term nicotine staining. The sales people may be able to recommend a particular brand.

If you choose a spray cleaner, it might be a good idea to remove the panel from the computer to clean it.

EDIT: I just saw *Mr. Newton's* post. Don't use the dashboard cleaners if you are talking about the clear front panel of a display. Even a glass front display could be damaged if it has any kind of anti-glare coating.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stop smoking!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Bleach Or Mister Muscle 

Reminds me mine needs doing


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Use a little rubbing alcohol on a paper towel to remove any residue. Then, use a strong bleach solution to try to whiten it. But chances are that it won't chnage much. That yellowing is pretty embedded.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Cif works well
Just found that out


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Blackmirror said:


> Cif works well
> Just found that out


Is that some brand name? Doesn't ring a bell here, anyway.

Edit> Never mind. Found it. I guess it used to be called "Jif".


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Is that some brand name? Doesn't ring a bell here, anyway.
> 
> Edit> Never mind. Found it. I guess it used to be called "Jif".


You are the wrong side of the pond
It was called Jif for years 
then they changed it


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL.

Well, all I know for sure is that that type of stain is not usually touched at all by basic "soaps", including detergents. In some way, a mild organic solvent needs to be used and then a whitening agent. There must be products out there that contain both, like "degreasers" and bleach. Chlorox has a product that also contains bleach and a mild abrasive.

Basically speaking, you can use anything that isn't going to dissolve the plastic, so if unsure, test in some inconspicuous place. I wouldn't use xylene, for example, or acetone.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a white panel and Cif has lemon juice in i believe


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I was thinking of one of those citrus degreasers, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> I was thinking of one of those citrus degreasers, as a matter of fact.


Great minds think alike :up:


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Stop smoking!


I don't smoke, I got the comuter case from someone who does. I personally can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. Neh!!

I just can't stand the yellow on the case. I guess I'll have to see if I can find some newer ones or find some more.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

You might want to give toothpaste a try, just the cheap white stuff, and a scotch brand type scuff pad like you use on dishes. That combination took permanent black magic marker off a white computer front panel for me, I never would have believed it, but it worked. Of course a little scrubbing was in order, it didn`t just fall off.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

They do make spray paint for plastic. You may be able to find one close to the pre-nicotine color of the panel.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

IMP49 said:


> You might want to give toothpaste a try, just the cheap white stuff, and a scotch brand type scuff pad like you use on dishes. That combination took permanent black magic marker off a white computer front panel for me, I never would have believed it, but it worked. Of course a little scrubbing was in order, it didn`t just fall off.


I'll give that a try. It's no big deal, I just can't stand that yellow on my nice white computer. Then again, I might just paint the whole case a new color.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

cwwozniak said:


> They do make spray paint for plastic. You may be able to find one close to the pre-nicotine color of the panel.


That's a cool idea, I might also just paint it a whole different color. After all, blue is my favorite color. The panels of my computer are meant to come off, even the top. I might just go a different route.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Use a little rubbing alcohol on a paper towel to remove any residue. Then, use a strong bleach solution to try to whiten it. But chances are that it won't chnage much. That yellowing is pretty embedded.


This should work.

You will still want to remove the stains before painting as it may not cover very well or it could possibly bleed through the paint.

Higher the % of alcohol the better. It evaporates faster.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Simple Green will cut right tru the tar. 
http://www.simplegreen.com/products_family.php


----------

